# 12 week scan, sonographer told us what he thought sex was! Guesses?



## Gemx4

The sonographer told us today what he thinks the sex is but obviously taking it with a pinch of salt at the moment!! Anyone else had this? 
What does everyone think, including pics of all scan pics today would love to hear everyone's thoughts!!
 



Attached Files:







30415416_10213588685884943_8802957402149224448_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 46









30441338_10213588686564960_253945000847474688_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 39









30515617_10213588684684913_1006963689661661184_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 32









30594398_10213588686324954_7649496110347583488_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## flowergirl7

Girl


----------



## bdb84

:pink:


----------



## Brightxeyes

Girl!


----------



## 87BeautyQueen

Girl! What did the tech say he thought bub was? x


----------



## calliebaby

Possible stacking in the first pic... so maybe boy?


----------



## krissie328

I think girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## justplay91

Long thin nub, quite forked, points down compared to the spine... I think girl. Though I can see what could be stacking in the first and last pic, which *could* indicate boy. But I vote :pink:!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Girl guess


----------



## Gemx4

He did say girl! Should be having another scan at 16 weeks so we shall see if he's right then! 
I honestly didn't think they were allowed to say anything at 12 weeks and that he could get in trouble. We said he must be pretty confident to say it if so!


----------



## VieraSky

That's totally a girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## glong88

Girl


----------



## Gemx4

It's a girl!!! Thank you for all your guesses!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

